# Ok, so I went a little nuts.........



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm used to shaving a poodle face regularly and the clippers were just lying there staring at me when along came Ellie. I couldn't resist and those clippers just jumped into my hand as Ellie jumped into my lap.
Ellie and my standard poodle have been kissing each other’s faces ever since those clippers jumped into my hand. In person she looks like a Chinese Crested without a full shave job. Hm....wonder if they'd notice if I took her into the ring as one? :biggrin1:
Ellie in coat is on the far left in my signature picture


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh...you are a nut :der: HAHA..just kidding! But seriously Ellie does look like a Chinese Crested, well only in the face! What a difference!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the look on the second picture "Where did it go?" I don't think it looks bad at all & definitely not like a Chinese Cresant and mom it will be so much cooler!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Ellie looks really cute. I don't think anyone will think she's a havanese though. Maybe a straight haired poodle.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ellie is a doll !!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie looks like that most of the time because she scratches and the hair on her face doesn't grow long. Cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Ellie's new look!!! She does look like a chinese crested or like a poodle with streight hair.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You all are great. Ellie is still giving me the paw though. We keep telling her how cute she looks and so does the standard poodle but she isn't buying it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is probably what I need to do with Quincy! :fear:
That would get rid of his muzzle staining-but I'm not sure I could do it.

She actually does look kinda cute,but I think she may suffer from an idenitity crisis Jan!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks adorable, I love the hair falling over her eyes. When Scooter had the horrible cut from Petco and had to have a repair job done she had to shave his face similar to that because Petco left it so uneven. Everyone thought he was a poodle, he looked cute but I like him to have some hair on his face.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, that is too funny! Ellie is still very pretty, just slightly "a la Crested". LOL 

Nothing like confusing people even more about what a Havanese looks like!! LMBO


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......She looks like a little girl! I just realized her beard is gone! She is pretty.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan, she looks cute. I love her color too.
Carole


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job!! She does look a little like a chinese crested... 

So cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm used to shaving a poodle face regularly and the clippers were just lying there staring at me when along came Ellie. I couldn't resist and those clippers just jumped into my hand as Ellie jumped into my lap.
> Ellie and my standard poodle have been kissing each other's faces ever since those clippers jumped into my hand. In person she looks like a Chinese Crested without a full shave job. Hm....wonder if they'd notice if I took her into the ring as one? :biggrin1:
> Ellie in coat is on the far left in my signature picture


Jan, she does look just like a Chinese Crested Powderpuff with how they shave the faces. You need to get her mustache too lol! She has such a lovely face, but whatever made you shave it so short?

For comparison..here's my Chinese Crested Phoebe with Marley (a hairless though, not a puff)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jan, she looks cute - maybe a little less hav-like in the face, but she's a pretty girl! 
Gina


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's so cute! 
We ladies need to change our style every now and then!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I almost lost my coffeee on this one.......:argue: what were you thinking? :doh:

She was beautiful now she is very cute, Next time Ellie :bolt: 

:fish:, She is a Havanese. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan!!!!! but Ellie is kinda cute. It's like you have a brand new dog. And it gives me courage because we are thinking of cutting the boys real short this summer. And ohhhh, how nice it will not have stuff always in the beard.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh she looks cute like that.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, Jan, she is cute...but you have got to get that new bed and a book and rest...and keep the clippers out of the bedroom.  She looks like she is saying, "I thought I was a Havanese!"


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan, she does look just like a Chinese Crested Powderpuff with how they shave the faces. You need to get her mustache too lol! She has such a lovely face, but whatever made you shave it so short?
> 
> For comparison..here's my Chinese Crested Phoebe with Marley (a hairless though, not a puff)


Oh heck, why not? The clippers just jumped into my hand as Ellie jumped into my lap :biggrin1: I see Todd's picture on here and it's hard to imagine him being a Hav so I got curious and wanted to see what was under there.
Hey, don't send me pictures of cresteds.....I'll make her a hairless. Heck, a lot of the ones they show as a hairless are powder puffs shaved down. 
It's been so cute listening to hubby. He's been telling Ellie how cute she is all the time. He asked me why I didn't shave her face sooner! I don't think he's going to let me grow it out but we'll see. He doesn't use the clippers so I get what I want. LOL oh boy does my poodle know about that. She's worn some funky cuts


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Okay, Jan, she is cute...but you have got to get that new bed and a book and rest...and keep the clippers out of the bedroom.  She looks like she is saying, "I thought I was a Havanese!"


Where does the bed ship from? I'm soooooooooooo ready for it and soooooooooooooo tired from sleeping on Bedrock. If I go to bed at 10 I wake up at 2. Last night I was so tired I was ready to fall on my face and went to sleep right before midnite which is early for me. I woke up at 4 am. If I lay in bed more than 5-6 hours my body aches so bad that I'd rather get 4 hours of sleep and stay tired.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh heck, why not? The clippers just jumped into my hand as Ellie jumped into my lap :biggrin1: I see Todd's picture on here and it's hard to imagine him being a Hav so I got curious and wanted to see what was under there.
> Hey, don't send me pictures of cresteds.....I'll make her a hairless. Heck, a lot of the ones they show as a hairless are powder puffs shaved down.


Jan, I personally love the shaved face, but I could be a bit prejudiced. Ellie has a lovely face.

I haven't heard of Puff's being shaved down for show but there is alot of confusion on the hairless CC's--since the hairless gene is an incomplete gene there is a wide variety of degrees of hairlessness. The Puffs have a lovely double coat, the hairless only a single coat and they can be truly hairless (less than 25%), moderately hairless, or even hairy hairless and then they are shaved down for show! :becky:

Hey the shaved face has alot of advantages! No wet drippy beard after drinking water-no food stuck in the beard-and shave away those nasty eye stains! :amen:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan, I personally love the shaved face, but I could be a bit prejudiced. Ellie has a lovely face.
> 
> I haven't heard of Puff's being shaved down for show but there is alot of confusion on the hairless CC's--since the hairless gene is an incomplete gene there is a wide variety of degrees of hairlessness. The Puffs have a lovely double coat, the hairless only a single coat and they can be truly hairless (less than 25%), moderately hairless, or even hairy hairless and then they are shaved down for show! :becky:
> 
> Hey the shaved face has alot of advantages! No wet drippy beard after drinking water-no food stuck in the beard-and shave away those nasty eye stains! :amen:


I almost got a crested until I found out I'd have to use a razor (not clippers) on the face and body. I know the job I do on my legs and wouldn't want to do that to a dog! Then you have to exfoliate their skin because of pimples. Sounds like a full time job to me! 
I've seen some of the winning cresteds that haven't been shaved for a while and they sure look more on the powder puff side to me......and what wins at shows? The lots of hair hairless. (ok, not always, but a lot) Sheesh!
You're right......there's been a whole lot less water on the floor around the water bowl since I shaved her face and oh is she cute! Hubby thinks havs should be shown with shaved faces after seeing Ellie. LOL as if that would ever happen!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I've seen some of the winning cresteds that haven't been shaved for a while and they sure look more on the powder puff side to me......and what wins at shows? The lots of hair hairless. (ok, not always, but a lot) Sheesh!


Yes, the majority of Cresteds winning at shows are HHL--hairy hairless! It's because judges love the abundance of furnishings and you rarely get that in a truly hairless dog. I started a thread to introduce my Phoebe. She is a HHL--lots of shaving and Veet (can you believe it????) to keep the look. But I also show pics of THL foster (truly hairless). She has the nicest skin and even with her age...some age spots, some oogies....she feels so nice to the touch--like a soft sweet gramma.

I think you would like the personality of the Cresteds. They are very like the Havanese! They are similar in size, shred paper, get the zoomies, and are loving little companions.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I think you would like the personality of the Cresteds. They are very like the Havanese! They are similar in size, shred paper, get the zoomies, and are loving little companions.


I love them. At dog shows you'll find me watching the crested and the paps in conformation....havs first of course  If there's a standard poodle in obedience, then I'm there watching it. I could never take a razor to a crested's face or elbows though. You should see my legs after shaving! I think if I got another breed it would probably be a pap and just one to have fun in the ring with.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Sweet Jan..

maybe not the thread for this....but signed on for a sec...and saw your thread...too cute...so sorry life issues have taken me away from forum more than i like...but just know..your baby is amazing and doing great...and we send kisses to you!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Sweet Jan..
> 
> maybe not the thread for this....but signed on for a sec...and saw your thread...too cute...so sorry life issues have taken me away from forum more than i like...but just know..your baby is amazing and doing great...and we send kisses to you!!


Would you email me please? I got an email returned to me that I sent you today. Sending you hugs


----------

